# Logitech G910 und ARX Control wollen nicht wie ich will...



## Merowinger0807 (1. März 2016)

Zuerst einmal, ich hab mir am vergangenen Freitag das Bundle aus Tastatur und The Division gekauft da meine geliebte G15 das zeitliche gesegnet hat.
Ich hatte schon längere Zeit ein Auge auf die G910 geworfen und nun war er da, der Grund um zuzuschlagen und es vor meiner Frau rechtfertigen zu können (150 Euronen sind immerhin 150 Euronen) 

Ich bin ja ansich erstmal echt begeistert von der Klaviatur jedoch hat mich die LGS und Verbindung mit der ARX Control App das komplette Wochenende zur schieren Verzweiflung getrieben. 
Ich habe mein LG G4 (Android 6) mit der App versehen, die LGS auf den neuesten Stand gebracht und dennoch bekomme ich ausser den Spielen welche ich installiert habe nichts in der App angezeigt. Sprich, Verbindung klappt anstandslos aber sämtliche restliche Anzeigen (PC Statistik, G-Tasten, Mauseinstellungen usw.) laden und laden und laden aber nix wird angezeigt. Hatte ein kurzes Erfolgserlebnis für etwa 10 sek als mir dann doch kurz meine CPU sowie meine Speicherauslastung angezeigt wurde aber nachdem ich dann auch sehen wollte, ob der Rest da ist, war alles wieder weg.

Habe mich schon auf der Logitech-Seite rumgetrieben, dort im Forum rumgestöbert und habe wie dort vorgeschlagen UDP und TCP Ports für die Verbindung freigegeben... leider ohne Erfolg. Auch eine Deinstallation der LGS und der Control App sowie anschließender Neuinstallation brachte keinen Erfolg. Habe mir dann aus Neugier auch mal ältere Versionen (8.79.73 und 8.79.77) der LGS gezogen und ausprobiert, auch ohne Erfolg
Der Logitech Support ist ja leider etwas "schwach" und hat mir in einem kurzen nur 30 minütigen Telefonat lapidar mitgeteilt "es könnte an Android 6 in Verbindung mit dem G4 liegen". Von einem Bekannten (ebenfalls G910 und ein G4 in Besitz) weiss ich, dass es funktioniert. Wir sind mal die Einstellungen durchgegangen, jedoch ohne einen Fehler gefunden zu haben. Er hat allerdings im Unterschied zu mir ein Intel System (3570k auf nem Asus Board)

Hat jemand vielleicht ein ähnliches Problem gehabt und konnte es erfolgreich lösen? 

Ist echt besch... 150 Euronen auszugeben und dann nur die Hälfte nutzen zu können.


----------



## claster17 (1. März 2016)

Mit meinem OnePlus 2 klappt es mit ARX auch nicht. Auf meinem alten S3 LTE (CM12.1) und Nexus 7 2013 LTE (CM13) läuft es allerdings ohne Probleme. Erklären konnte ich mir dieses Verhalten bisher noch nicht.
Im Endeffekt habe ich nicht mehr weiter nachgeforscht, weil ARX für mich ein eher nutzloses Gimmick darstellt. Den Bildschirm der alten G15 habe ich nach einigen Tagen nicht mehr vermisst.


----------



## tesh89 (4. März 2016)

also mit der iOS app + 6s funktioniert es gut(grad noch getestet), allerdings muss ich sagen das ich es nicht wirklich benutze


----------



## L-Thomsen (29. März 2016)

Welches Antiviren Programm wird verwendet? Sowohl Bitdefender als auch Kaspersky haben ARX bei mir geblockt. Verbindung konnte zwar aufgebaut werden und manchmal auch ganz kurz habe ich  was gesehen. Danach aber nur schwarz und ewiges laden. Unter Android 6.0.1 funktioniert es bei mir.


----------

